# apache, mysql... - bezpieczenstwo serwera

## soban_

Jako ze nie raz widzialem na tym forum ludzi, ktorzy zajmuja sie serwerowaniem stron internetowych - chcialem sie spytac, jak ustawiaja apache? Co polecanie ustawic  i w jaki sposob, aby uniknac lub utrudnic przykrych sytulacji zwiazanych z wlamaniem do systemu. Tak samo sie tyczy to mysql itp, czy mozecie cos polecic do poczytania pod tym katem? Chcialbym tez zapoznac sie bardziej z iptables (tutaj bym prosil tez o linki) - z ktorych uczyliscie sie konfigurowac serwer. Wszystkie wypowiedzi zwiazane z serwerem, oraz zachowaniem bezpieczenstwa sa mile widziane - jednak chcialbym sie skupic na apache. Jesli posiadacie przyklady wlaman z zycia wzietych i czego nie nalezy robic, to tez bym prosil o jakis opis. Opisanie roznych uslug tez jest mile widziane, wlaczajac w to tez sztuczki zwiazane ze skanowaniem portow nmap'em itp.

Oczywiscie nie mowie o zrobieniu jakies fortecy, tylko chcialbym sie dowiedziec - czego nie nalezy robic.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mod-security2 do apacha, mod evasiwe i czasem rewrite też apache, suhoshin do php, , kontrola dostępu jest dostępna w apachu w modułach auth*, czasami snort, w firewallu limit i connlimit, czasami geoip z xtables-addons.

Temat rzeka.

A w mysql uprawniena, i nie wystawiać portu serwera na świat bez potrzeby.

Do tego chrooty/jaile - grsecurity i pax też nie zawadzi, a wręcz przeciwnie.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=10&style=printable

I jak najmiej usług działających z uprawnieniami roota. (dotyczy głównie serwera ftp, pop3/imap, inet.d/xinetd).

Przy dostępie do paneli administracyjnych szyfrowanie....

I to chyba wszystko.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki @Jacekalex, moge jeszcze polecic tego linka http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/security/security-handbook.xml . Chcialem zaczepic jeszcze jedna sprawe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6397186.html#6397186 - wydzielilem do tego odzielny temat.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co za chaos, piszesz bez akapitow, masakra, anyway, to temat o apache i mysql, nie o sieciach wifi. Zacznijcie nowy temat badz poproscie moderatora o wydzielenie ostatnich postow do nowego tematu.

----------

## soban_

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Wszystkie wypowiedzi zwiazane z serwerem, oraz zachowaniem bezpieczenstwa sa mile widziane

 Serwer chyba moze robic za wifi domowe? No ale ok, poprawie i zrobie z tego nowy temat.

----------

